
F8 2017: Facebook Spaces Is Company’s Social VR Platform, Launched in Beta - SkarredGhost
https://uploadvr.com/f8-2017-facebook-spaces-companys-social-vr-platform-launched-beta/
======
ryandamm
This is BIG.

